
Too Big To Understand - Cbasedlifeform
http://azizonomics.com/2012/12/09/too-big-to-understand/
======
Cbasedlifeform
That's a hell of a scary chart.

NB the US tax code is similarly ginormous, especially when compared to
virtually every other country in the world.

Not a great way to encourage entrepreneurship.

